# "World's Toughest Fixes" on Nat Geo 6/10/2010



## AAARGH! (Jun 4, 2010)

The previews for next week's "World's Toughest Fixes" on the National Geographic network shows Sean Riley (the host - and a good one at that) working with SEPTA in tunnels and replacing catanary.

It's on at 9:00 PM EDT.

From their website:



> *** rides the rails in the City of Brotherly Love. While there, Riley teams up with crews of the nation's fifth largest public transportation system, Philadelphia's SEPTA, to find out what it takes to keep 2,200 miles of tracks safely running. The team must replace a three-mile section of 80-year-old high-voltage wire. It's a risky operation, with live wires just an arms reach away. Then, Riley heads to the garage to work on a train with a malfunctioning automatic control system.
> Read more: http://channel.nationalgeographic.com/seri...w#ixzz0puHjcpjZ


It should be interesting.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Jun 4, 2010)

So _that's_ what *** stands for.  Cool 5-minute video at the website, showing a splice procedure. My question: Assuming that's the running wire (not really clear), wouldn't the splice be pretty hard on pantographs?


----------



## jis (Jun 6, 2010)

WhoozOn1st said:


> So _that's_ what *** stands for.  Cool 5-minute video at the website, showing a splice procedure. My question: Assuming that's the running wire (not really clear), wouldn't the splice be pretty hard on pantographs?


AFAICT they spliced the catenary not the contact wire


----------



## Acela150 (Jun 6, 2010)

Shame I'll be out of town no where near a TV on Thursday! Darn!


----------



## alanh (Jun 7, 2010)

A couple of weeks ago they also did a segment on the Forth Bridge in Scotland.


----------

